# Formater en FAT32 sans perte de données



## pvtiste (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien fait une recherche avant de créer ce nouveau topic alors ne m'en voulait pas si a question à déja été abordée 

Voilà j'ai un disque dur externe formaté en NTFS avec des données qui me sont chères et comme vous le savez lorsque je connecte mon DD à mon MAC il n'est accéssible qu'en lecture, il m'est donc impossible d'écrire dessus 

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est possible de "convertir" mon DD dans un format où il me sera possible d'écrire sans perdre mes données, d'après mes recherches FAT32 ou HFS.

Merci par avance pour votre aide !

Mat


----------



## iShin (20 Juillet 2007)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais qui dit formatage dit perte de données.

Il faudrait que tu puisses sauvegarder tes données sur un autre support et ensuite formater ton disque.

Perso, j'ai formaté le miens en FAT32 (MS DOS dans l'utilitaire de disque) pour que les données puissent être accessibles sur Mac &PC, pratique en cas de coup dur .


----------



## pvtiste (20 Juillet 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais qui dit formatage dit perte de données.
> 
> Il faudrait que tu puisses sauvegarder tes données sur un autre support et ensuite formater ton disque.
> 
> Perso, j'ai formaté le miens en FAT32 (MS DOS dans l'utilitaire de disque) pour que les données puissent être accessibles sur Mac &PC, pratique en cas de coup dur .



Ok merci.
Donc si j'ai bien compris je dois faire une sauvegarde de tout mon DD (500gigas) et le formater en FAT32.

Petite question : quelle est la différence entre le FAT32 et le HFS ?

Merci


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Juillet 2007)

Le HFS est le format "natif" de Mac OS X et le FAT 32 &#233;tait l'ancien format "natif" de Windows, remplac&#233; depuis un certain temps par le NTFS.

- HFS = Lecture + &#233;criture sur Mac OS / Lecture + &#233;criture sur Windows si emploi de logiciels tiers, tels MacDrive (payant) et une autre solution post&#233;e r&#233;cemment ICI

- FAT 32 = Lecture + &#233;criture sur Mac OS / Lecture + &#233;criture sur Windows (mais il existe une limitation pour les fichiers copi&#233;s, ils ne peuvent chacun exc&#233;der 4 Go)

- NTFS = Lecture + &#233;criture sur Mac OS si emploi de logiciels tiers (voir ICI) / Lecture + &#233;criture sur Windows

L'emploi du HFS permet l'installation d'un syst&#232;me Mac OS X de secours sur le disque externe (que ce soit par une installation au propre ou par un clonage du syst&#232;me pr&#233;sent dans le Mac) et offre donc la possibilit&#233; de d&#233;marrer dessus si probl&#232;me du disque interne.

Mais, fais une recherche, ce sujet des formats a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; tr&#232;s souvent, tu pourrais trouver des informations qui t'int&#233;ressent


----------



## pvtiste (20 Juillet 2007)

Merci Paski pour ta r&#233;ponse 
Je vais chercher un peu !


----------



## apenspel (22 Juillet 2007)

Paski.pne voulait dire "HFS+", car "HFS" tout court n'est pas le format de Mac OS X, mais des OS d'avant Mac OS 9.
L'une est le format Mac OS, l'autre, le HFS+, est le format Mac OS &#233;tendu, indispensable &#224; Mac OS X.


----------

